# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  اروع استغفار قراتة .......لا تتردد في الدخول والنشر

## وهبة

*إ ستغفار جامع ان شاء الله استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب اذنــبــــتـــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل انسان ظلـمـتــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه  ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه  ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته  ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه  ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه  ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه  ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به   ...   استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسى ولم أوفى به استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطنى به غيرك استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته فى ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل او  فى ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال إكتسبته بغير حق استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه إتبعتها استغفر الله العظيم من جميع الذنوب كبائرها وصغائرها استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم على النعم التي انعم علي بها ولم اشكره استغفر الله العظيم  من الرياء  والمجاهره بالذنب  وعقوق الوالدين وقطع الرحم استغفر الله العظيم لي وللوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات وصلي اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الى يوم الدين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جزاك الله كل خير في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*افضل وقت للإستغفارو إجابة الدعاء هو وقت السحر قال تعالى : ( وَبِالْأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ) (الذريات:18) و أفضل صيغ الإستغفار هو ماسماه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الإستغفار عنْ شَدَّادِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُ عن النَّبِيِّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قالَ : « سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ . منْ قَالَهَا مِنَ النَّهَارِ مُوقِناً بِهَا ، فَمـاتَ مِنْ يوْمِهِ قَبْل أَنْ يُمْسِيَ ، فَهُو مِنْ أَهْلِ الجنَّةِ ، ومَنْ قَالَهَا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ وهُو مُوقِنٌ بها فَمَاتَ قَبل أَنْ يُصْبِح ، فهُو مِنْ أَهْلِ الجنَّةِ » رواه البخاري .وهذا الحديث هو أفضل ما يستعمل من ألفاظ الاستغفار لهذا وصفه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم بأنه سيد الاستغفار وترجم له البخاري بعنوان أفضل الاستغفار ، وكأنه أشار إلى أنه المراد بالسيادة الأفضليةومعناها الأفضل نفعًا لمستعمله .
فماأجمل ان نجمع بين أفضل وقت وأفضل صيغة ونسال الله القبول والتوفيق للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح ..والله اعلم
*

----------


## الحارث

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## tito61

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير أخي وهبة .
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف
					

افضل وقت للإستغفارو إجابة الدعاء هو وقت السحر قال تعالى : ( وَبِالْأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ) (الذريات:18) و أفضل صيغ الإستغفار هو ماسماه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الإستغفار عنْ شَدَّادِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُ عن النَّبِيِّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قالَ : « سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ . منْ قَالَهَا مِنَ النَّهَارِ مُوقِناً بِهَا ، فَمـاتَ مِنْ يوْمِهِ قَبْل أَنْ يُمْسِيَ ، فَهُو مِنْ أَهْلِ الجنَّةِ ، ومَنْ قَالَهَا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ وهُو مُوقِنٌ بها فَمَاتَ قَبل أَنْ يُصْبِح ، فهُو مِنْ أَهْلِ الجنَّةِ » رواه البخاري .وهذا الحديث هو أفضل ما يستعمل من ألفاظ الاستغفار لهذا وصفه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم بأنه سيد الاستغفار وترجم له البخاري بعنوان أفضل الاستغفار ، وكأنه أشار إلى أنه المراد بالسيادة الأفضليةومعناها الأفضل نفعًا لمستعمله .
فماأجمل ان نجمع بين أفضل وقت وأفضل صيغة ونسال الله القبول والتوفيق للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح ..والله اعلم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكر علي الاضافة اخي عبد اللطيف 
.. واصل علي هذا النهج
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم ...

الإخوة وهبة وعبداللطيف جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ...

*

----------


## zaeim84

*يديك العافيه
دعاء جميل جدا
                        	*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*[frame="5 80"] 
جزاك الله كل خير
[/frame]
*

----------

